# (2) World Voyageurs for $250!



## Quakertownrich (Jul 4, 2022)

Saw on CL this morning, couldn't let them go even though I now have 4, 3 in trips!


----------



## sworley (Jul 4, 2022)

Great score!!


----------



## Jeff54 (Jul 4, 2022)

Boy. Twins on the orange. Don't need or want more bikes but, they would eat on me as I wait, hoping somebody would beat me to them before I change my mind. Nice!


----------



## Tim s (Jul 4, 2022)

Very nice, enjoy. Tim


----------



## SchwinnFinn63 (Jul 4, 2022)

They look to be all original! Nice purchase.


----------



## Quakertownrich (Jul 5, 2022)

Thank you. Rolling up yesterday with 2 bikes brought sour looks from my son's. 





Never thought I'd have a World Voyageur collection. Thinking of restoring the (3) Kool orange simultaneously.


----------



## Eric Amlie (Jul 5, 2022)

Don't understand why your sons would have sour looks when you brought them home.
Don't they have to mow the lawn or something? 😉


----------



## schwinnbikebobb (Jul 5, 2022)

Oh yea no way you could have passed those up!!!!  Any good story go with them?


----------



## Quakertownrich (Jul 5, 2022)

schwinnbikebobb said:


> Oh yea no way you could have passed those up!!!!  Any good story go with them?



Seller said her neighbor owned them since new, she bought from him when he moved and she and her husband were going to fix up but never did. Evidently I beat out a flood of other calls that came after mine, one from Baltimore.
I've got both bikes stripped to frame. I'll know more of the true condition once cleaned.


----------



## bikerbluz (Jul 6, 2022)

Would love to own one of those beauties  sometime!


----------



## Quakertownrich (Jul 7, 2022)

bikerbluz said:


> Would love to own one of those beauties  sometime!




We can make that happen!


----------



## Euphman06 (Jul 8, 2022)

Nice score. I had a blue one like yours years ago...heck maybe you bought it from me, I'm up in Nazareth, not too far from ya.


----------



## Quakertownrich (Jul 8, 2022)

Euphman06 said:


> Nice score. I had a blue one like yours years ago...heck maybe you bought it from me, I'm up in Nazareth, not too far from ya.



Thanks. I wish I did. I got mine down in NC last year, ebay meetup purchase. Untouched and totally original.


----------



## Quakertownrich (Sep 26, 2022)

Better condition WV finished. Second WV has some damaged chrome, so unsure of its future.


----------



## bikerbluz (Sep 26, 2022)

Very nice!


----------



## Quakertownrich (Sep 27, 2022)

bikerbluz said:


> Would love to own one of those beauties  sometime!



Nows your chance! Will be putting it in the classifieds shortly.


----------



## Tim s (Dec 7, 2022)

Beautiful bikes Rich, you do good work! Love the blue one too. Tim s


----------



## Quakertownrich (Dec 12, 2022)

Tim s said:


> Beautiful bikes Rich, you do good work! Love the blue one too. Tim s



Thanks Tim! These bikes seem to have a renewed interest of late. I put this one on eBay.


----------

